# Messages ICloud



## Alice3o (28 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, j’ai effacé une conversation sur mon iPhone sans le vouloir ‍♀️ Mes messages sont synchronisés sur iCloud mais quand je vais sur le site iCloud.com aucune icône “sms“, alors que sur un site on dis qu’il est possible de récupérer ses messages comme ça. 
aidez moiiiiii s’il vous plaît!


----------

